# Is Riding in grass bad for them??



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello everyone!​I am getting a horse soon, and it will be kept at my house(I think). *So is it bad to ride horses on grass? and jump? *Some people say it is bad for their hooves...but I thoguht their hooves would gt used to it. IDK:lol:
*Also, I am not sure if I should board or keep at home.* Boarding is a LOT more money, but its less work, and I would have friends to ride with there. But, if I kept it at home I could make all the decsions, and ride whenever I want. What do you think??​Thank you!! ​


----------



## Silvera (Apr 27, 2010)

When it comes to riding in grass there shouldn't be a problem. The biggest thing is slipping. If you are jumping make sure the ground isn't wet to help prevent slipping.

As for boarding or keeping at home it is really up to you. The biggest problem with keeping them at home is you can't go away without getting someone to watch them. Also it is a lot of work and horses eat a lot of hay so if you have enough hay and are up to the work then at home is good. If not then board them out. If you get a good boarding stable you shouldn't have to worry to much about their care and you can still ride them whenever you want.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

I certainly hope it's not bad to ride horses on grass! That's all we have around here. But no, I'm almost 100% sure it's not bad for them; besides, of course, slipping or something, like Silvera said. If the ground is soft it might be bad for the _grass_, because they can tear it up.

If I were in your situation, I wouldn't board because A) I hate all the drama that you get at boarding barns, and I would not be comfortable at all trusting my horses' entire care to someone else and B) if we had the facilities at home and were able to keep horses on the property, there's no way my parents would pay to board. But that's just me and my family. If you have the facilities, the pasture space, the feed etc, why not keep it at home? Then again, if this is your first horse, you might learn more surrounded by other horse people and have horse people around to help if you run into problems.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

^^^^^^
I am just so nervous I will screw up if I keep it at home. Or like what if I get tired of it? At first I was like "there is no way I could ever get tired of it". But once your brothers and dad are always saying "after 3 months you won't want it anymore", it makes me nervous:/


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Hmm...do you take riding lessons at a stable or something? Maybe you could try leasing a horse just for a few months so you can get a taste of what owning really is like if you're a bit nervous.

As for your dad and brothers, I'll admit, the novelty wears off a little. When I first got my horse I was out every single morning before 6 AM walking and brushing her, and now I'm a bit more relaxed about it. Don't get me wrong, I still LOVE her, and (lol) I do still ride/walk and brush her every day, it's just not as new and exciting. That's probably what your family is talking about. As long as you really are serious about this, you never stop loving horses and you'll always want to be around them...just not as obsessively.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the pep talk!!! I take lessona once a week (have been for 3 yrs.), and do advanced camps. I leased for awhile.. but my barn does'nt really have a good program for it. All you do is go and ride 3x a week, you don't do any real work with them...and that bothered me, so i just stopped leasing. Plus the horse i was leasing had NO personality


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

ilyTango said:


> I certainly hope it's not bad to ride horses on grass! That's all we have around here. But no, I'm almost 100% sure it's not bad for them; besides, of course, slipping or something, like Silvera said. If the ground is soft it might be bad for the _grass_, because they can tear it up.


Riding wise, grass is about the best thing to ride on, but as ilyTango mentioned, if it's wet, it can get a little slippery and if very wet, it doesn't take long to get churned into mud.



> *Also, I am not sure if I should board or keep at home.*




The decision is really about how big a part of your life do you want your horses to be. If you want to be able to go to the barn, ride, socialize with friends, and then be free to leave, boarding is for you. If you enjoy having your horse with you 24 hours a day, caring for them, and have a place to ride, home is the place. 
Our mares are at home with us and I can't imagine having it any other way. I like to go out, spend time with them, and saddle up and ride whenever I feel like and having to drive to a barn just wouldn't be any fun at all (and it takes time and gas). I do occaisionally trailer to the ranch down the road where some of my friends board to ride with them, but to be honest, I don't miss the barn drama that seems to crop up at all the barns.


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

I would definatly recomend boarding at home, its less money and you can see and ride your horse more! if your worried about it being more work... well thats what horse back riding is about haha. And ive never heard riding in grass is bad for the horses hooves idve always thought its good because horses are always used to being in the grass and they have been for generations.... and you wont get bored or tired of it.. If you want it that bad trust me you wont  have fun!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I know a lot of paranoid people who say OMG DON'T RIDE ON DA GRASS!!!

Umm. Sorry Guys.

No, I wouldn't worry about it. If the grass is soaking wet I wouldn't do much work. I mean, I've had horses slip in wet grass before but I've jumped, reined, cut, and done basic dressage collections and extensions on the grass. I've breezed over grass too with no problems.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Grass is fine for riding on just try not to constasntly ride in the same place or where they graze as you can cuut it up.

Correct me if im wrong but your a novice when it comes to general everyday horse care soo if it was me id board for a while so there is on hand help at all times while you get used to your horse and have questions. After a whilke bring it home sure but at the begining id board


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Grass isn't a problem, just watch that it doesn't get too slippery when it's wet, and that you check your riding surface regularly for holes/dips as a horse can easily trip and injure itself if it lands in a dip at the wrong angle. Also during the summer months, don't work your horse overly hard if the surface has become very solid, you can jar tendons if you overwork on hard ground.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Grass isn't necessarily bad to ride on, you just have to be more careful. Like people said about riding when it's wet and watching for dips/holes and such. But you also have to be careful if it hasn't had any rain and it's very dry. The ground can get very hard and the impact is what's hard on your horse's legs. 

I'm 100% all for boarding... at the right place! There are a lot of boarding barns that have spectacular care. Some with really good managers that actually know more then the typical at home horse owner. Plus it's nice if you ever go out of town, have an emergency, or just want to sleep in to know that your horse is well taken care of without you there. The atmosphere at the barn where I keep my horse is one of my favorite things about it. The kids come and hang out all day during the summer. Then they spend the night at each other's houses and come back out the next day. They support each other on the weekends at shows, even if they aren't the ones showing. It's a great family. I think the people who don't like boarding just never found the right place.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I think boarding is a much better idea for a first horse. One thing you don't think about is that the responsibility is more than you think. It means, rain or shine, 100 degree heat or below freezing, in snow, storms, whatever, you HAVE to take care of that horse. I've had to clean stalls with the flu, in freezing rain. And if you do go on vacation, you have to pay someone to come in and care for them, and then you worry the whole time you are gone if it's being done right, or at all. Not to mention the work itself is hard. Mucking stalls, carrying and scrubbing water buckets, toting hay. I would recommend offering to volunteer to work at the barn for a while. Most places won't turn down free help, especially if they know why you want to do it. At least then you'd know what you were in for. As far as riding on grass, my arena is grass and we've never had a problem. We don't even need shoes.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

If you have all the facilities and know all that is needed for your horse (vet, farrier, feed, dental care, etc) and have worked out all the costs, then I see nothing wrong with keeping your horse at home.

Otherwise, it is best to board, because then your horse will be getting all the necessary care and will be watched 24/7 without you worrying if you go away for a few days. Also, as meantioned, you can learn valuable things from the other boarders and maybe make a few friends that you can ride with.

Of course there is sometimes the boarding drama (trust me, I know this all too well from my previous barn...). :roll:

Do you know of a place near you that you could consider for boarding? If so, then have a look, speak with the people there and check how things run and then decide. Also, ask what the costs are and what is included with the boarding fee, etc.

Another thing you must consider is what do you want to do with the horse? If you are thinking of competing, it would be good to board your horse at a place you could take lessons so you can get help with training yourself and your horse, otherwise get a trainer or someone to help you at home.

I have to say I personally would prefer boarding if it were my horse, but of course it all depends on your circumstances (I live in a suburban area). :wink:


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!

To answer some questions....
The barn I take lessons has boarding
I am an intermediate-advanced rider
We do have the facalties (and land) at home
I am not going to really do "big" competing, maybe just some barn shows.
I have worked out all the costs of keeping at home vs. boarding (on a yearly) Home: about $3000 boarding: about $6800 ( don't have the papers with me right now)


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

How did you come up with $3,000 a year at home? I think we spend around $1,000 a year give or take on ours. Good to be over-budgeting though I suppose.


----------



## CaptainLiecy (Sep 29, 2009)

Depends how much land... hay and chaff get very expensive when you don't have grass, I would know hahaha


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Like everyone has said, riding on the grass is fine. That is all I ever do  You just have to make sure that you don't ride when it is wet, as your horse can slip and the grass does become torn up and ruined. Also, try and change the patterns in where you ride, or you will leave trails and dead patches, of course, that also depends on how well your grass grows. Also watch for if it is to dry, as the ground gets very hard and impacts the horses joints a lot!

Good luck


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

wannahorse22 said:


> Plus the horse i was leasing had NO personality


 huh? How is that, was it dead or you just did not connect with him/her?


----------



## CaptainLiecy (Sep 29, 2009)

AlexS said:


> huh? How is that, was it dead or you just did not connect with him/her?


Seconded :shock:


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

haha! We didnt really connect...plus is one of those " robot" horses.


----------

